# Dumping grey waste on pitch



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I was recently on a camp site and I dumped my grey waste onto the grass  

Now before anyone jumps down my throat - this is how the campsite requested I get rid of my grey waste 8O 

They had a notice telling you to either let your waste water go on your pitch, or dump it around the edges of the site.

Our waste tank was full so we had to get rid of it, so we drove to a discreet corner of the site and let it go. But I must admit I felt uncomfortable doing so, even although it was what the site owners asked.

In all other respects it was quite a nice site, with clean facilities, but I was surprised at their waste water solution. 

On thinking back I did think our pitch on arrival was a bit damp, despite the dry weather. I now think it was because the previous occupier had recently discharged his waste.

Has anyone else encountered this on an established camp site?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

We stopped on several CL's earlier this year & most of them asked us to let the grey water run out on to the pitch. At one of these, though, it was starting to run down the sloping site so I closed the valve & kept the water in our tank until the next one, where again the owner told us to just let it run into the hedge.
Can't see any great problem unless the site isn't well drained or sloping as above.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> I was recently on a camp site and I dumped my grey waste onto the grass
> 
> Now before anyone jumps down my throat - this is how the campsite requested I get rid of my grey waste 8O
> 
> ...


Hi Hezbez,

In short, yes! Several years ago (lots) we had a sever water shortage here in Cornwall. A site we stayed on actually INSISTED that we did this, apparently it watered his parched pitches


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Into a hedge yes, but on the actual pitch 8O I think that is wrong. I wouldn't like to set up amongst someone else's waste, especially as there is normally a bit of solid food scraps that get through also.  

steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pitch*



Chigman said:


> Into a hedge yes, but on the actual pitch 8O I think that is wrong. I wouldn't like to set up amongst someone else's waste, especially as there is normally a bit of solid food scraps that get through also.
> 
> steve


I Agree


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi regularly use c&cc site and your encoraged to empty around edges off site etc


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I can't see any harm in dumping waste water, however little and often rather than a full tank would IMO be better giving it time to soak in rather than run off.

We were at Knutsford and animals had obviously been in the field previously - worse than a drop of grey water!!

Jan


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

We have just spent a week at a large campsite in Norfolk (not CL or CS). They have no MH service point and when I asked the owner where I could dispose of my grey water, he told me to dump it at the edge of the caravan storage field on my way out. I reckon we dumped a good 50-60 litres and it soaked away quite quickly but it was a bit "pongy" 8O 8O 

Regards

Chris


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Our grey water tends to have a perfume smell , mixed with afew peas and rice, might turn into a paddy field. !!



norm


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

In the past I have heard it positively encouraged to re-use grey waste water at home on the garden in a drought, so I can't see a problem. Agree though about not dumping it on the site itself.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dumping Grey Water*

At most CLs we stay at we are asked to not put the grey water in the septic tank as it costs lots of money to have it emptied. If the site is on mains drainage then this is usually where the grey water goes.
It varies where each site prefers it to be put, but at one particular site the owner specifically asks you to put it on her flower beds. She said that since this has been going on her flowers have been better than ever, which goes against the impression that detergents etc. will damage plants?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Like most here I don't think it's a good healthy way, not because of the water but the bits floating in it and after a while this is bound to present a smell and eventually attract flies and creepy things. I wouldn't want my grand kids playing in someone's waste water dump. 

A friend of ours was thrown off a site in France because he was "dripping water" that turned out to be a leak in his fresh water tank and despite showing the owner they were still evicted.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I guess a lot of it depends upon what you use the water for onboard. It seems a lot of people (especially tuggers) don't do washing up in the van so I guess their grey waste is relatively clean. We do ours in the van so as others have said, inherently it must contain food waste and also grease/fat. Wouldn't like that on my pitch (or my garden for that matter...)

Paul


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We have dumped in all sorts of places but never on the pitch of a site. The Sofiya site manager told us to do that with a 'why not?' shrug of the shoulders but we still drove to the edge of the clearing.

Horrible to think you might be sitting on your loungers in the middle of soemeone else's waste.

Avoid the pong by dumping little and often - daily, on road and field edges. And when it's raining drive with your stopcock part open to dump on the road. It's not as bad as dogs**t, cows**t, horse**t, birds**t, cats**t, diesel particulates, brake dust, *** ends, etc, etc. that routinely go down the stormwater drains.

Harry


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The warden at Bakewell C&CC asked me to water the trees just next to my pitch with the grey waste before leaving.

I felt a bit strange doing it as we were surrounded by caravanners who had been logging their wastemasters to and fro all weekend.

Ben


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that it's perfectly acceptable to dump grey waste along a hedgerow but on the grass - no way!

My grey waste has bits of food and grease in it and one thing that's not being mentioned.

Many people on this site claim never to use a site's facilities and I myself prefer my own built-in shower, although occasionally I'll use the site's as now and again I like to have space and constant hot water for as long as I like.

Now I'll put this as delicately as I can, when you shower in your 'van, you wash your bum! So your grey waste contains small traces of something else apart from the usual kitchen detritus!

I'd hate to think that I was sitting amongst that!

Sorry to be a bit graphic but I can't think of another way of putting it!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Seeker said:


> We have dumped in all sorts of places but never on the pitch of a site. The Sofiya site manager told us to do that with a 'why not?' shrug of the shoulders but we still drove to the edge of the clearing.
> 
> Horrible to think you might be sitting on your loungers in the middle of soemeone else's waste.
> 
> ...


I thought dumping grey water on the road was illegal??

I always empty in the hedgerows on site as the bush's and tree's are in dought and need the water.

Edited to say its the dumping of waste down the drain !!
In desperation in the UK many of us resort to dumping our grey waste down town road drains but I must warn you 
a) that this is technically illegal even though millions do it car-washing every weekend and 
b) that you really must not do this in rural and roadside locations where surface water often goes into the nearest ditch - then stream & river, where our waste can cause problems and damage wildlife.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Mavis - the 1980 Highways Act makes virtually anything you do on the road illegal - probably even breathing.

As is speeding, parking half on kerbs, parking across driveways, getting something from the fridge while mobile, eating an apple while driving, etc., etc., and of course none of us ever do those things do we?

Dumping grey water on the road while it's raining? Well, how many have been convicted of that? 

I find the biggest downside of dumping on the side of the road is that it comes out with such force it erodes the spot it lands on.

Harry


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree totally with dumping grey water in hedgerows, flower plots and at the base of bushes and trees on the site. Totally disagree with dumping it on the pitch. It is a disgusting habit, while the water will evaporate, the inevitable food scraps will lie on the pitch and attract vermin. We should all make sure that the pitch we vacate is as clean as we would expect it to be on arrival.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste*

Overseas I have been asked to dump my waste around the plants etc.

In the UK, all CCC sites I have stated on have had a dedicated motorhome service point, so I am surprised to read the comment re the CCC.

Personally I do not think there is a health and safty risk, but grey water does stink!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch*



quiraing said:


> I agree totally with dumping grey water in hedgerows, flower plots and at the base of bushes and trees on the site. Totally disagree with dumping it on the pitch. It is a disgusting habit, while the water will evaporate, the inevitable food scraps will lie on the pitch and attract vermin. We should all make sure that the pitch we vacate is as clean as we would expect it to be on arrival.


I totally agree but one thing that annoys me, off topic, is awnings and tents that leave yellow grass and a slimey mess for someone else to sort out.

Russell


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Stayed on a site recently with a fully serviced pitch. The drain discharged into the ditch at the back of the pitch. When I was a lad the all our grey water went on the garden, dad swore by it and it was good recycling. Anything in grey water is organic and will soon break down and the phosphates in detergents do aid plant growth.
Graham


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see whats wrong with putting grey water anywhere except for into or too near a watercourse. IMHO the illegality of putting it into a road drain is the same law that says your property rainfall runoff mustn't reach the road either. Some sewage systems combine the black and grey from housing with storm water anyway, running into the same pipe the road gully will feed into a few meters away. Just as if you lift the covers at French Aires, both the grey and black waste will often end up in the same pipe under the box.

We stayed at some friends last year who asked us to discharge the grey into the flower beds we were next to. We did this consistantly for two weeks. It ponged for probably less than an hour each time. If it continuously smelt we wouldn't have done it since its 2m from the door. The roses were lovely, even after we left!

In an American book on MH touring south of the border I read a comment that black waste diluted with grey also did no harm if discharged away from watercourses.


Dilution is the thing. I worked on a sewage treatment works 15 years ago that was being rushed in before improved legislation. If they were quick then only coarse filtration and solids settlement was required before it was dumped into the sea. In a flood situation the overflow just dumped it in raw state out of a flap in the sea wall (so well above high tide!). Many beaches are often littered with stuff you don't really want to see, but the chances of catching something when its so dilute, or is filtered by seepage through the topsoil, is quite small, or people would all regularly be very ill from swimming in the sea or visiting these campsites! Quite different from contaminating your own fresh tank from poor hose hygene for instance, leaving it a day or too then ingesting it untreated.

Everybodies dishcloth probably has more E-coli on it than is in the shower water.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes I was in deepest rural France a few years back on what I considered to be a very good quality site. 

On the morning I was leaving I searched the site looking for the grey water disposal point but couldn't find it. I then went to the site office and met a person that I judged to be not only the manager but the owner and asked him where to dispose of dirty water.

He shrugged and told be to let it out on the pitch. He must have noticed the look of horror on my face because he then proceeded with a lot of arm waving and earnest description to tell me how good the drainage is in that area. The drainage may well been good but dumping grey water on a pitch would still leave traces on the grass and would be most unwelcome by the people coming to that pitch later that day.

I declined his offer and kept my grey water until I found a better option.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Waste*



Rapide561 said:


> Overseas I have been asked to dump my waste around the plants etc.
> 
> In the UK, all CCC sites I have stated on have had a dedicated motorhome service point, so I am surprised to read the comment re the CCC.
> 
> ...


I can confirm that the C&CC Bakewell site, at Youlgreave, asks you to dump your grey water in their hedges. I agree with most on here that dumping grey water from the tank onto the pitch would usually be unacceptable because of the smell from foodstuffs and the possible flooding of the pitch. We have though sometimes emptied bowls of water, used for washing vegetables, for instance, onto a pitch, depending of course on the condition of the ground.

Our grey waste tank arrangement is so inconvenient to empty that if we can avoid water going through it we will. This is one reason why we prefer to use shower blocks and washing up areas if available.

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I get rid of my grey water.

1st at a service point grey water disposal point.

2nd in a convenient hedgerow on site or convenient piece of scrub land on the way home.

3rd take it home.


Freshwater at the end of the trip, I fill a kettle open the drain tap and let the fresh water out as I drive along, the outlet on the Mohican is a piddling little tap and takes absolutely ages to empty.

If anybody pulled me I could easily convince them it was safe by taking a handful of water and drinking it for them, half a tank full of fresh water spread over 10 miles is not going to harm anyone I'm sure.

Why carry all that weight of water back when you always fill up with fresh for the next trip.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Some great points above.

On our 2003 B564 you have to open the waste cock manually. It would be so much better if you could open it from the cab, so's you could dump when it rains or when you're on a farm track or similar.

Harry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> .
> 
> If anybody pulled me I could easily convince them it was safe by taking a handful of water and drinking it for them, half a tank full of fresh water spread over 10 miles is not going to harm anyone I'm sure.
> 
> .


As you say, it's not going to do any harm at all to the environment and, _ if _ anyone pulled you up I'm sure they'd soon believe you that it was fresh water.

However, the chances are much higher that you will be seen with water drizzling out of the van and the person who sees you will make some remark about those filthy MHers who discharge their waste all over the place. That person just _ might _ be someone on a local authority committee who just _ might _ have influence when it comes to giving permission for MH parking.....wonder which way they'd vote ?

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Nahh to many "mights"..


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

40 years ago we always dumped grey water in the ditch at rallies, and on many campsites. Today it seems to require special drains or "take it home". (H&S excuse?)

I therefore often empty 50 litres of grey water onto exactly the same spot on my lawn (near the edge of a flower bed - the pipe will not quite stretch far enough). Anyone could come and try to work out where that is. There is no smell, no congregation of vermin and the grass is exactly the same shade of green.

Ultimately: ask and do as you are requested. (Personally, I would be unhappy about emptying onto a pitch, but I try to follow my own advice.)

Gordon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Nahh to many "mights"..


Let's get rid of the " mights" then and assume that you're happy to be thought a filthy MHer and for all other MHers to be thought of in the same way - ?

How difficult is it to empty your fresh water at the campsite before you leave ?

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Nahh to many "mights"..
> ...


Hi.

Dont use campsites much but if I do I empty the fresh with the grey.

Never dump grey on the road.

But I take your point.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Imagine this...you find the perfect pitch with a beautiful view. You park up the van and thinking it's so nice that you'll stay a few days, so you start to put up the awning whilst listening to the bird twittering and then...the stench from the grey water assaults your senses!

NO. IT'S NOT RIGHT!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Andysam said:


> Imagine this...you find the perfect pitch with a beautiful view. You park up the van and thinking it's so nice that you'll stay a few days, so you start to put up the awning whilst listening to the bird twittering and then...the stench from the grey water assaults your senses!
> 
> NO. IT'S NOT RIGHT!


Can't say I've ever noticed much of a smell from grey water. Black on the other hand pongs a bit.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Can't say I've ever noticed much of a smell from grey water. on the .


Lots must though as there is nearly always a current thread about cleaning the waste water tank !

G


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We have been camping with farmers and they let out grey water on a grass pitch and said it doem much more good than harm. Also not all sites have points for motorhome disposal.

Sooty


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

sooty10 said:


> We have been camping with farmers and they let out grey water on a grass pitch and said it doem much more good than harm. Also not all sites have points for motorhome disposal.
> 
> Sooty


That's probably true but so what! Sh*te is good for the grass but I don't want to sit in it!

My waste water stinks. We shower and wash greasy dishes and when it's fermented in the tank for a day or so it can get quite pongy! 

Empty it along a hedgerow or in flower beds but not where people sit and children play.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well at home I've taken to throwing the washing up water (and any other spare water) over our desert - sorry, meant "lawn"  . So if I can do it at home I see no problem pouring the MH waste water round the trees on a pitch. Wouldn't pour it onto the actual pitch because it might not have dried or soaked away for the next occupant.

Mrs. D

PS The desert hasn't turned green yet so maybe it's not such a good idea after all :lol:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Sooty10, has the perfect answer,go to the nearest farm with your grey water and discharge it,when the farmer discharges his 12 bore in your direction,if you can shout while you are running away,say,"Farmers told Sooty10,it is OK!". Lol,lol,lol. Rather you try it first,my days of trying to outrun lead shot are well behind me,also a lot of farm dogs eat vehicle tyres for fun,and NO,tyron bands are no defence,they even try consuming super single tyres on trailers,lol.
Gearjammer


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Point taken but I would rather be near someones waste water than where dogs have cr***d or even urinated on. Even when owners so called pick it up I am sure there are still traces on the grass.

Sooty 10


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

being a tugger, it is abit differant for me.
icarry a si foot pipe as my waste outlet is on the side of the van,so on a cl/cs i park sideways on to the hedgebut an old sock or the legof apair of tightes over the outlet pipe held on with one of the awning elastic bands traps the food particals and can be disposed can then empty my waste water under threes.etc.
simples/.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sooty10.
I was joking,not poking fun,it just appealled to my sense of humour,i would be pleased if you could have a laugh to.
Ted-Fleetoffoot.lol.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am certainly not upset Jented in fact I had not seen your post when I was replying to an earlier one. I am having a laugh myself as This seems to have all become a bit of a joke.

Have fun Sooty


----------



## Exxxy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if anybody can help. We rented a motorhome this year for the first time and the grey water disposal was by pulling a handle under the motorhome, towards the rear of the vehicle and the water came out from underneath the vehicle.

How are we supposed to channel this water anywhere as we were not given anything by the rental company to do so and where we were staying, the grey water waste was a drain against a wall so we were unable to reverse over it.

sorry if this is stupid question but this is the first time we have ever hired a motorhome so it is all new to us!

Many thanks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought an 8 litre fold away bucket off e bay for 3.95 inc p+p.

So i fill bag and carry it to either the emptying point or the long grass etc depending on the preference of the site owner. 

I only empty my chemical toilet waste on the pitch. Not my own of course, perhaps one a couple of doors down in the wee small hours. You should hear the commotion on the morning !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Not a stupid question at all - in fact one that should be asked of the designer !

You're back to the bucket- and- chuck-it disposal method. It is fairly unusual to find a disposal point so inaccessible but does happen. You might be able to rig a piece of hose from where your waste leaves the van to put into the drain but, MH designers don't seem to have latched on to the fact that water doesn't flow uphill and, if the drain has a lip round it you might have problems.

Most of us carry a variety of solutions- hose, bucket and hope for the " normal " hole in the middle of the road drain found at good service points.

G.


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

OK....how about this for sneaky grey water disposal!!! 
Last year we were in a beautiful site in Switzerland and the caravan on the pitch next door to us had a regular sized red bucket positioned underneath the waste outlet. It had FIRE emblazoned on it in large print and as we sat of an evening enjoying a glarse or two of wine, as you do, I became increasingly fascinated by the fact that this bucket didn't ever seem to fill up and overflow, despite the regular gurglings going into it during the preparation of their evening meal. Neither did I witness the owner emptying it. Next day, of course, curiosity got the better of me and I just had to give it a closer inspection. The crafty owner had drilled a 1/4" hole in the side of the bucket about 2" down from the rim and on the opposite side from the FIRE logo, thus allowing it to have perfect "level-control"!!! Verrrrrry clever...so I thought about this some more and reasoned that it really was actually not all bad at all. Any foodstuffs carried through the waste would drop to the bottom of the bucket and not contaminate the ground.....but .... the grease and fat would float and exit through the hole. So, almost a perfect solution......and definitely SNEAKY!!! I still have a smile to myself when I think of this.....
Cheers
Stewart


----------

